# Heat's interest in Bosh apparently is mutual



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Raptors' Chris Bosh interested in playing for Miami Heat*


> The Heat's interest in Chris Bosh apparently is mutual. A friend of the Toronto power forward said Bosh has interest in playing for Miami, which would love to add him via trade this summer or free agency in 2010.
> 
> Bosh assuredly will dismiss any report linking him to another team because he doesn't want to upset the Raptors and doesn't need to decide his future for 13 months. But the friend said playing in Miami appeals to him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't want any part of Bosh if it requires moving Beasley.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Having Bosh and Bease does not make any sense.

I'm all for Bosh and Wade if it means attracting good FA vets and make us into a contender. If it doesn't, let's run with Bease.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

If we are having Beasley at the 3, would Beasley and Bosh work together as a 3/4 combo?

Or are Heat going to look into playing Bosh at center?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I'd rather have Amare then Bosh..Idk I'm not willing to give up Beasley for Bosh. The thing I'm scared of is that we might have to give up Beasley for anothher big name star since the big name stars rather do a sign and trade or resign with their team bc financially it makes more sense. Another reason we might have to trade for one is big named players are usually aquired via trade rather than free agency


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Riles offering Beasley/Blount for Bosh on July 1st is pretty much a given at this point.

I was hoping the kid would be a big part of our future...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Riles offering Beasley/Blount for Bosh on July 1st is pretty much a given at this point.
> 
> I was hoping the kid would be a big part of our future...


I refuse to believe Riley would do that, I simply refuse to.

Michael Beasley in two or three years will be a 20 and 10 guy... And he'll still be younger than Chris Bosh is right now.

I love Chris Bosh and think he'd be great here, but not at the expense of Michael Beasley.

Also, didn't Toronto prove the Bosh/JO experiment doesn't work?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

We need to wait for Bosh to become an FA. I remember reading we'll have enough space to lock down Wade, then land a big FA. Keep B-Easy, wait for Bosh...then BOOM! Miami becomes title town USA!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Bosh is overrated as ****. He's basically (modern day) Kevin Garnett minus the lockdown defense. So, a jump shooter with minimal post game on offense and who's only defensive hope is taking advantage of his length. And Miami wants to part with Beasley for this guy, when the two may be equal, skill-wise, at the end of next season? Wow, that would be a monumental fail.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah im not down with it, but I can see the thought process. Id rather wait till 2010 and have a legit shot at Bosh or Amare. Having said that, whose to say we need a PF anyway given we have Beasley? Id rather shore up the SF and C holes with quality players. Beasley is Wade's 2nd option, no doubt about it - if there's 1 thing Mike can do, its put the ball in the hole.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Give me a defensive SF option on a nightly basis as well as a healthy JO next year with Beasley at PF and I'll take 45 wins minimum... We're not far away whatsoever from being a top team. I don't want to play with chemistry when Toronto already failed at the Bosh/JO combo.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I can see them dealing Beasley if they feel he's never going to buy into the defensive mentality of Miami teams.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dont like the Bease for Bosh trade. Im pretty sure the Heat dont either. If anything, this just gives the team more reason to believe Bosh will come here when he opts out. I think Riles and Co. realize Bease will be something special, and two stars aren't always enough to get a team to the top (and Bosh isn't quite a super star-level player to me.) Its so obviously stupid to give a up a future star just to get a player one year early who won't take the team over the top that year, or possibly not even in the future considering what was conceded.

If this new workout regimen of Beasley's is Heat-approved, its obvious they want to test him out at SF next year with an eye at eventually putting Bosh at either PF next to Beasley, or center with Haslem at the four. I think a line-up with Beasley at SF, Bosh at PF, and a large, defensive-minded center next to Wade and Chalmers could be formidable.

EDIT: ...though I must add I still grapple with the idea of Beasley playing SF. His hands and feet scream power player, and he doesn't seem to have the specific handle and passing ability of a perimeter player. I side with those who believe he's optimized at the four, however, I think there's a possibility in the right setting he could be equally effective at SF.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

The Bosh/JO experiment did not work because JO was injured all the time and Raps did not have an athletic-slashing wing.

With Wade, Bosh will do great. Remember the olympics? He showed that he can be very good defensively when he doesn't have to focus on O. With Wade as our primary offense and with the offensive load off Bosh's shoulder a bit, Bosh can focus more on Defense.

C'mon guys, I love Bease as much as you do but you are saying that Bease WILL be a 20/10 in a couple of years. Bosh ALREADY is and it isn't like he is that old. Bosh still have atleast 5 years at a 20/10 level (if not 8).

Bosh is still among the best PF in the league and with KG and TD getting old, he will be among the top 2 or 3 in a very short time.

*Let me get this clear once and for all - Get this in your head:
Bosh will not be a FA come 2010. He will either sign with the raps (slim pickles but possible) or he will sign an extension with the team he was traded for. BC will not lose Bosh for nothing. Even if it means getting expires and draft picks.*

So forget about the "we can have Bosh in 2010 without having to give up Bease". That is NOT going to happend. It is not an option.

And no Bosh at C does not work.

Bosh can be Wade's Gasol and I think Bosh >> Gasol. Have a solid bigman next to Bosh (a la Perkins), a Posey next to Wade with solid role players coming off the bench (ie: a shooter a la Kapono) and we will get a chip with multiple finals appearance in the next 5 years.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

sknydave said:


> I can see them dealing Beasley if they feel he's never going to buy into the defensive mentality of Miami teams.


I dont get this. Arent we the same franchise that was enamored with Carlos Boozer?

Its not like Bosh is an All-Defense calibre PF anyway, and he's apprently the Heat FO's wet dream.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I didn't see much of Bosh this year but I don't understand why some people are so down on him. I remember being so impressed with his game in the Olympics last summer.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

sMaK said:


> I didn't see much of Bosh this year but I don't understand why some people are so down on him. I remember being so impressed with his game in the Olympics last summer.


Bosh '10 > Beasley '09 > Bosh '09


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

MB30 said:


> I dont get this. Arent we the same franchise that was enamored with Carlos Boozer?
> 
> Its not like Bosh is an All-Defense calibre PF anyway, and he's apprently the Heat FO's wet dream.


FO?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Smithian said:


> Bosh '10 > Beasley '09 > Bosh '09


Beasley better than Bosh last season? Are you on crack?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> FO?


Front Office



Dee-Zy said:


> Beasley better than Bosh last season? Are you on crack?


I'm saying people would rather get Bosh in 2010 instead of trading Beasley for Bosh right now. To clarify...

Bosh & Beasley '10 > Beasley '09 > Bosh '09

Some people simply don't want to move Beasley for anyone. I am one of those people.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

You could argue that Beasley was one of the better forwards in the East in the last two months of the season, but overall, Bosh had a better year.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

^lmao

easy fellas!

Is there any other way that we can acquire Chris Bosh without sacrificing Beasley? untouchable players: Beasley, Chalmers, Cook, Wade (of course). No way is Toronto going to take back O'Neal or Moon, so both are out of the picture. What else do we have to offer?

Im not good with player's contracts.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

We just wait for him to be a free agent.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

B-Easy said:


> We just wait for him to be a free agent.





Smithian said:


> I'm saying people would rather get Bosh in 2010 instead of trading Beasley for Bosh right now. To clarify...
> 
> Bosh & Beasley '10 > Beasley '09 > Bosh '09
> 
> Some people simply don't want to move Beasley for anyone. I am one of those people.





Dee-Zy said:


> *Let me get this clear once and for all - Get this in your head:
> Bosh will not be a FA come 2010. He will either sign with the raps (slim pickles but possible) or he will sign an extension with the team he was traded for. BC will not lose Bosh for nothing. Even if it means getting expires and draft picks.*


Do you guys just stop reading my posts or what?


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

If he gets traded to a team he isn't happy with he'll play the market


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> ^lmao
> 
> easy fellas!
> 
> ...


Chalmers and Cook untouchable? 

:laugh::rotf:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah, Chalmers and Cook are definately touchable. I like them, but they don't belong in any category of importance next to Wade or Beasley.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Chris Bosh: There is no link to Miami Heat*


> Chris Bosh has spoken. Not a source. Not a spokesman. But the Toronto Raptors forward himself. And while the impending 2010 free agent has yet to offer a definitive stance on his future, at least we get him in his own words, in something longer than a Twitter tweet.
> 
> The quotes come courtesy of Fox Sports Radio and an interview conducted with Bosh by host Sean Farnham and Entourage star Jerry Ferrara (a.k.a., Turtle).
> 
> ...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

He didn't say no. I like that!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Is Pau Gasol really better than Chris Bosh? Something tells me that if they switch spots LA wouldn't miss a beat. Saying Beasley is even close to Bosh right now is crazy. I love Mike's potential but he's not Chris Bosh yet.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

sMaK said:


> Is Pau Gasol really better than Chris Bosh? Something tells me that if they switch spots LA wouldn't miss a beat. Saying Beasley is even close to Bosh right now is crazy. I love Mike's potential but he's not Chris Bosh yet.


But you can't judge him on the Olympics because he just had a pretty awful season.

Like UD said, Beasley can't get any burn because of defense and rebounding, so keeping with that theme our FO's wet dream is...Chris Bosh? Makes little sense.

Gasol is a lot better than Bosh because he can play center and Bosh can't.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The '93 Heat said:


> But you can't judge him on the Olympics because he just had a pretty awful season.
> 
> Like *UD* said, Beasley can't get any burn because of defense and rebounding, so keeping with that theme our FO's wet dream is...Chris Bosh? Makes little sense.
> 
> Gasol is a lot better than Bosh because he can play center and Bosh can't.


Eh-hem 

Id say Gasol and Bosh are the same calibre of player. Excellent 2nd options but not franchise playeer calibre.

I think Beas 09 will similar to = Bosh 09, then Beas '10 becomes top 4 PF in the L


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Whoever says Bosh can't defend obviously did not watch him play in the Olympics


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I don't think the question should be can Bosh defend, it should be will he? like most have said he shown he CAN play D, quite well at that in the Olympics, and even last year. This year not so much, so the question should be whether not having as much responsibility offensively could he put that extra effort in on the defensive end. 

To say Bosh's season last year was 'awful' or even bad is a big misconception. Did he have his best year? No. Did him team suck? Yes. But to say a PF who is putting up 22/10 shooting 49% from the field, with a TS% of 57%, an 81% FT shooter as a big, and a PER in the top 15 at 22, for all you stat junkies, and calling that 'awful' is an overstatement at the very least. Did he not play as good defensively, as he has in previous years, sure. Bosh's biggest fault this year was settling for the J more then he has in previous seasons and struggling shooting from farther distance. 

And Smak, difference between Pau, and Bosh is mainly size, Pau got a couple inches, and about 25 lbs on Bosh. Pau is also the more 'efficient' scorer mainly cause he takes less jumpers, takes higher percentage shots closer to the basket, and most of all gets quite a few of assisted baskets. Little factoid, Pau gets assisted on 80% or higher on his dunks, and Bosh gets assisted on 65%-75% of his dunks, in the the past two years (it doesn't hurt playing for the Lakers and Kobe) Also like '93 Heat said, Pau is better equipped to play C when having to go up against a Dwight or a Yao. With all that said, Pau seems slightly better at the time (can be a byproduct of his team as well), but also remember Bosh is 4 years younger.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

mo76 said:


> Chalmers and Cook untouchable?
> 
> :laugh::rotf:


i dont see whats so funny.

chalmers and cook are still young and havent reached their potential. no way would i give them up for Bosh when theres a good chance he can still land here in 2010. I actually would like to see this nucleus intact.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade and Bosh keeping in contact on Twitter

CB: @dwadeofficial Whaddup Dwade!!! Your finally on the twitterverse! lol

Wade: @chrisbosh yessir...i'm on...you coming down for the groove this year

CB: @dwadeofficial when is it The Groove this summer?

Wade: # @chrisbosh July 9th - 12th...game is on Sunday the 12th

Update

CB: [email protected] Im going to check my schedule to see if i can make it up, are you bored with no USA basketball ? LOL

Nothing too special, just interesting to see.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

IbizaXL said:


> i dont see whats so funny.
> 
> chalmers and cook are still young and havent reached their potential. no way would i give them up for Bosh when theres a good chance he can still land here in 2010. I actually would like to see this nucleus intact.


It's funny because they are not untouchable at all. As cool as it has been to see their development they are not even close to untouchable status. The only untouchable on our team is Mr. Wade and that's a fact.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dwade is on Twitter? Cool, imma check that out. Shaq is mad funny. Bosh is blah.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, Wade started using it after game 1 of the playoffs but just started using it much more in the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> Do you guys just stop reading my posts or what?


Its just hard to believe you've seen the future already. Im not convinced your story will pan out, yet.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I don't want to turn this into a twitter thread but I updated my last post with Bosh's response and check out what Andy Roddick wrote

"@dwadeofficial everyone check out d wade.. i guess its his official site thats finally up! tell him to sign a 10 year extension with MIA"

He is now my favorite tennis player lol.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Jace said:


> Its just hard to believe you've seen the future already. Im not convinced your story will pan out, yet.


You really think the Raptors will let Bosh walk?????????????

It isn't about the future, it is about logic.

Bosh will not be traded to a team he doesn't want to resign with unless it is a chip contender or he believes joining that team will make them a contender and both party know it will be a one year rental because Bosh will want to get max and they can't afford to give it to him.


Barring the last scenario, how the hell can Bosh be an unrestricted FA?

No team will want to trade for Bosh with the risk of having him walk on them.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> You really think the Raptors will let Bosh walk?????????????


When he is a free agent they can't do anything about it. He can go wherever he wants. Just like T-Mac did.

Bosh is not signing an extension (he said so himself). Next July he is going to be a free agent and he is going to visit teams and shop around. When that process begins nobody knows where the players will sign.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> When he is a free agent they can't do anything about it. He can go wherever he wants. Just like T-Mac did.
> 
> Bosh is not signing an extension (he said so himself). Next July he is going to be a free agent and he is going to visit teams and shop around. When that process begins nobody knows where the players will sign.


My point is that Toronto will do everything to try and trade him before they get to that situation.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> I don't want to turn this into a twitter thread but I updated my last post with Bosh's response and check out what Andy Roddick wrote
> 
> "@dwadeofficial everyone check out d wade.. i guess its his official site thats finally up! tell him to sign a 10 year extension with MIA"
> 
> He is now my favorite tennis player lol.


Yeah, he grew up down here and has always been a huge Heat fan.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> My point is that Toronto will do everything to try and trade him before they get to that situation.


That has nothing to do with his free agent status. He is becoming a free agent next July and that's not changing regardless of a trade. He can agree to a sign and trade but that would be him agreeing and him choosing the destination and not Toronto.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

sMaK said:


> It's funny because they are not untouchable at all. As cool as it has been to see their development they are not even close to untouchable status. The only untouchable on our team is Mr. Wade and that's a fact.


trading for Bosh makes sense but we can keep those 3 young guys and still land Bosh by having to wait just 1 year. so i see them as untouchable.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

You need older players with experience to win in the playoffs, IMO. I really don't think the Heat can win a championship with a still extremely inexperienced Michael Beasley as their second best player. You should wait until 2010 to sign Chris Bosh and maybe try to show Beasley off in 2009 so you can get some value for him in 2010. If you have Bosh then you don't need Beasley.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ATLien said:


> You need older players with experience to win in the playoffs, IMO. I really don't think the Heat can win a championship with a still extremely inexperienced Michael Beasley as their second best player. You should wait until 2010 to sign Chris Bosh and maybe try to show Beasley off in 2009 so you can get some value for him in 2010. If you have Bosh then you don't need Beasley.


That may be true...but Beasley has the potential to be better than Bosh. And we have the opportunity to have both guys, so giving up Beasley to get Bosh a year earlier isn't a great move. Unless of course, our #1 guy demands it, then you probably should just listen.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Someone needs to compare Chris Bosh's rookie stats with Beasley. Beasley WILL be better than Bosh and he will be within the next 3 to 4 years at most.

Also, people, remember when a trade won't clearly make you better in the long run, might as well not make it... Sometimes chemistry is more important than the miniscule difference a trade can make.

We will look like FOOLS in five years, if we make this trade, when Bosh is 30 and is stuggling to make the all-star game at best each year and Michael Beasley is 25 and is an unstoppable offensive force and is rebounding like crazy. I truly do feel Michael Beasley will be one of the most dominant forces in the game in not too long and a combo of Beasley and Wade will equal a championship. Bosh is not Shaq, Bosh is not a big man who can carry us to a championship on his back alone. He simply isn't, he isn't even Garnett and Garnett with just Ray allen or just Paul Pierce doesn't win a championship last year.

Also, stop talking about comparing Bosh and Gasol... Bosh is better than Pau, but that doesn't mean anything. We have a young PG who can't give us what Fisher gives the Lakers just yet, we don't have Andrew Bynum, we don't have Trevor Ariza, we don't have Lamar Odom, and we also have a young coach. Guys, we're not competing for a championship tomorrow if all you do is switch Beasley and Bosh. We've already suffered through Beasley's rookie seasons and we will start seeing major pay back in his development come 2010, the earliest we can possibly see the talent at other spots to give us a legit shot at a championship.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

> We will look like FOOLS in five years, if we make this trade, when Bosh is 30 and is stuggling to make the all-star game at best each year and Michael Beasley is 25 and is an unstoppable offensive force and is rebounding like crazy. I truly do feel Michael Beasley will be one of the most dominant forces in the game in not too long and a combo of Beasley and Wade will equal a championship.


Where are these feelings all coming from? I feel like a lot of people don't share this line of thinking.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

The NBA is like the only league where a young player with potential who can help you for 10 years will be traded without a second thought for someone whose window of success isn't even half that.

ATL, the problem is many of our fans can't understand that Beasley didn't sit because our coaches had a conspiracy against him but because Udonis Haslem is a quality NBA player who gave us a much more defensive personality this year and that due to his experience, he was much more consistent than any 20 year old alive and coaches in every sport prefer consistency over the unknown. If we had Derrick Rose, we'd have fans wanting to move him for Jason Kidd since "Wade only has max three more years! OMG! The Miami Heat will dissolve if/when he leaves! OMG!".


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

You still have to explore the possibilities. Our front office has made some questionable decisions in the past but for the most part they've been solid. If Bosh was on this team this past season instead of Beasley I'd say we would've won a lot more games. 

I'd love to see Bosh here but at the same time I understand the other side of the argument. Not long ago people were pissed off that the Lakers wouldn't deal Bynum for JO. Their patience paid off in the end.


----------

